# What is this lathe?



## whitebread (Sep 28, 2018)

I acquired a lathe and would like to learn more about it but it doesn't look like anything I find on youtube for south bend catalog N0. 615YC and way number 26135NCR.  The head stoke is different and there are suggestions of back gear items but now with a brake.  Is this a knockoff?  Maybe someone mixed parts?


----------



## derf (Sep 28, 2018)

I've never seen a headstock like that before, but a lot of the other parts look like 9" lathe parts. The tailstock, apron and carriage look like 9C. The flanges on the headstock would make me believe that it has some sort of precision bearings.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 29, 2018)

It looks like it may have roller bearings in the headstock. If so, it may be from another lathe, perhaps a Hercus? The Hercus was essentially a South Bend copy but with roller bearings
mark


----------



## Superburban (Sep 29, 2018)

Has a lot in common with the 9" workshop series lathes The serial number puts it as a 1921, 9" gear change, with a regular spindle & standard swing.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 29, 2018)

This may answer the brake addition.

http://www.tennesseequipment.com/Ea...-brake-for-9-south-bend-lathe-how-to-plans.pl


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 1, 2018)

The brake lever is cast, obviously not home-made. And it's on the back side?

Here's a video of a 1945 Hercus 9". Definitely not this headstock.


----------



## whitebread (Oct 1, 2018)

brake is on the backside and part of the motor disengagement leveler.  I attached some pics of the break components.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







I appreciate the feedback.  Part of the refurb experience for me is learning.  Identifying the headstock would make it easier to understand why it doesn't have a back gear.   I think I will minimize that problem with a 3/4hp 180VDC motor and speed controller.  I realize the owners before me probably swapped parts but I am most excited that the headstock contains precision taper bearings.


----------

